# Belt test breaking....just me and the kiddos



## Flatfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Nothing special.....I know we all have to learn a lot but we have fun and I'm proud of the kids for keeping at it. I'm the fat old guy in the front........


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 21, 2015)

I love the fact that the kids never stoned trying .  Congratulations to all of you


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good job!  Great effort by the kids.  A small critique:  The instructors holding for the kids could have helped with some coaching.  I know it was a test -- but I personally don't like seeing someone having trouble when it can be coached past.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 21, 2015)

Great job. Frankly, the holders were responsible for the breaks failing. You have to be VERY good to do speed breaks. And when your hold doesn't stay steady, you're essentially doing the break as a speed break.


----------



## Flatfish (Jan 21, 2015)

It probably is not obvious in the vid but the instructors did actually try coaching them through. I don't have enough experience to judge whether they were holding properly or not. My son is alright, he's just little but he tries. For my daughter it's a mental thing. For some reason she has huge respect of the board. Her kicks are plenty hard to break, once she gets over the mental issues.....she did much better today compared to this weekend when we practiced at home.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 21, 2015)

Flatfish said:


> It probably is not obvious in the vid but the instructors did actually try coaching them through. I don't have enough experience to judge whether they were holding properly or not. My son is alright, he's just little but he tries. For my daughter it's a mental thing. For some reason she has huge respect of the board. Her kicks are plenty hard to break, once she gets over the mental issues.....she did much better today compared to this weekend when we practiced at home.



Sure you do. Watch the video. See the boards moving when they're struck?
That's not proper holding. If the boards are allowed to move when they're struck, you're essentially doing a speed break. Speed breaks can be done, certainly. But not by people of that age or rank, even on those small boards.
I do speed breaks. They're fun and are very popular at demos. But I'm not an 8 year old orange (?) belt either.


----------



## Buka (Jan 22, 2015)

That was great to watch. High fives to the kids!


----------

